# What in the world is this?



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow this must be way over my head. I looked at the you tube video and I still cant get it. My friend said its a device to "take your money" ....

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/615-devialet-unleashes-phantom/


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't speak for the products but their hyperbole is above reproach. All kinds of fancy new words and glowing superlatives for sure!

Wonder if this is akin to a 21st century version of the boombox (think iBoomBox, given it's obvious concessions to design). For sure, their claimed frequency response of 16Hz to 25kHz ±2dB is hogwash. Physics wouldn't allow that from such a tiny enclosure, regardless of all the flowery wording about their advanced technology.

Is it a nice product? Without hearing one I can't say, but personally I'm leery when I see over-the-top marketing material. That's always been a red flag for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, that frequency response got me chuckling. There is no substitute for displacement and that thing does not have it.
reminds me of the outlandish claims Bose makes on many of their products.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's definitely cool and futuristic looking. If RoboCop had a stereo he'd own this one!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like it is an active feedback design so the response is possible if you are willing to sacrifice a LOT of efficiency. Doing so would also mean the max SPL would be severely compromised as well.

I guess the designer spent too much time playing portal 1 and 2.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fschris said:


> Wow this must be way over my head. I looked at the you tube video and I still cant get it. My friend said its a device to "take your money" ....
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/615-devialet-unleashes-phantom/


I thought it sounded remarkable for its size.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Kal,
Do you have any more info on this other than the linked article provided?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

chashint said:


> Kal,
> Do you have any more info on this other than the linked article provided?


Aside from CES show reports and the mfr's website, no.


----------



## mastertee31 (Dec 19, 2011)

I smell a lawsuit.... 




Looks cool though. I've heard one of devialet's amps paired with focal electra 1038 be's at last years audio show, AMAZING. The only thing i can say that sounded better to this day was the cabasse spheres, incredibly dynamic and effortless.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

mastertee31 said:


> I smell a lawsuit....
> .


I doubt it! Hyperbole, marketing, they can claim anything...

But hey, go ahead and buy it and review it for us.


----------



## mastertee31 (Dec 19, 2011)

If only it were in the budget, I am looking at a Naim MUSO for the living room. (The shop that carries it, is sold out till end of March) or maybe some used Dynaudio xeo 3's.


----------



## mastertee31 (Dec 19, 2011)

I heard them in person at this past montreal high end audio show...Wow! Just wow. Really impressive for the size. I heard them in stereo and a 4 speaker surround configuration, both were equally amazing. Honestly no sub needed at all.


----------

